# "Mountain" tortoise?



## Kristina (May 29, 2011)

This was the initial configuration of my Manouria enclosure.







It didn't stay that way long.

A good rule of thumb is when first putting your tortoise into a new enclosure, do it at a time when you can stick around and watch them for problem areas.

About a half an hour after sticking the babies in the pen, before I finished adding the plants and things, I looked over and said, "Uh oh."

David speaks up from the other side of the yard and says, "'Mountain' tortoise?"

He was right.
















As a side note, this one obviously decided that Mazuri is not only for eating, but also bathing in.






And we end with one proud little emys emys.






I moved the rocks immediately after. They were also a hit in their new location in the center of the pen.


----------



## dmarcus (May 29, 2011)

Wow those nails were meant to climb with....thats is cool


----------



## Tom (May 29, 2011)

Great post Kristina. It looks like you got the "Burmese Mountain CLIMBER Tortoise" variety. Its a much rarer subspecies... 

I love your enclosures. Always very innovative, yet functional and pretty. You give me lots of great ideas.

My torts do the same thing with the Mazuri. I always soak them AFTER feeding time on the Mazuri days.


----------



## Kristina (May 29, 2011)

Tom said:


> Great post Kristina. It looks like you got the "Burmese Mountain CLIMBER Tortoise" variety. Its a much rarer subspecies...
> 
> I love your enclosures. Always very innovative, yet functional and pretty. You give me lots of great ideas.
> 
> My torts do the same thing with the Mazuri. I always soak them AFTER feeding time on the Mazuri days.



Thanks Tom  I have really started liking using cement blocks and landscaping materials. I like not only the looks, but the portability and the fact that it is so easy to move or add on to pens. The expense ends up quite low as well, although there is some heavy lifting involved.

I usually soak after feeding, but with these guys, they are precipitation induced feeders. I give them a good drink and a misting with the hose before feeding. It gets them up and moving.


----------



## DeanS (May 29, 2011)

Nice post Kristina...very educational...and amusing!


----------



## Kristina (May 29, 2011)

I was amused for sure. I could not believe that little squirt scaled that flat rock like that. I was extremely happy to have had my camera in my pocket.

Never a dull moment with these guys, for sure. They are the coolest tortoises. My other babies are shy and hide if there is a lot of activity going on, these guys run over to see what the heck I am doing


----------



## DeanS (May 29, 2011)

Just glad you weren't off shopping or something...It'd kill me to come home shy one (or more) tortoise.


----------



## Kristina (May 29, 2011)

Nope, I really do always watch and wait for the first few hours. I knew we were going to be home doing yard work, and I don't leave the babies out when I am not at home because I don't trust the neighborhood kids to keep their fingers to themselves. 

On that note, I have lost a Russian once or twice (okay, three times  ) and they really don't go far, lol


----------



## Tom (May 29, 2011)

Kristina said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > Great post Kristina. It looks like you got the "Burmese Mountain CLIMBER Tortoise" variety. Its a much rarer subspecies...
> ...



Yes. I've worn out MANY pairs of leather work gloves moving blocks. I usually make my pens in rectangles to satisfy my OCD need for order and symmetry, but I really like your circle there.


----------



## Kristina (May 29, 2011)

Check out my other thread for the finished project  It took quite a bit of digging and shifting and scooting to get it perfectly round, but I am pleased with the result. My arms and legs on the other hand, not so happy right now lol.

I also plan to add capstones eventually. I try to space out the spending a bit though


----------



## onarock (May 29, 2011)

Nice pics Kristina and great enclosure.


----------



## coreyc (May 29, 2011)

Great pic's that boy can climb


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 29, 2011)

I like the design, shade all the way around. Looks like they are climbers.


----------



## Kristina (May 29, 2011)

That spot was chosen precisely because it receives sun first thing in the morning, and shade the rest of the day


----------



## Yvonne G (May 29, 2011)

Yup, they (the whole species) can climb VERY well! I have a 25lb adult female that will climb over the fence if she can get a toe-hold. And the 65lb Mep was trying to climb over a piece of vertical plywood that I screwed into the fence and a stump to keep them out because I sprayed ant poison. She had both front feet on the top edge and was looking for purchase with the back feet when I caught her and made some changes.


----------



## ChiKat (May 29, 2011)

What an adorable little baby


----------



## Kristina (May 29, 2011)

He has three adorable little siblings too


----------



## DesertGrandma (May 29, 2011)

This just cracks me up. Quite the escape artist, huh?!


----------



## Kristina (May 29, 2011)

Apparently. That look on his face - he was soooo pleased with himself, lol. That little eye was just a twinkling


----------



## RianSeeking (May 29, 2011)

I'm glad you let him enjoy his triumph. My Russian male is my 'New Pen Tester' and each time he works so hard to show me the weak spots and climb out I never have the heart to snatch him right up and drop him back in.


----------



## Kristina (May 31, 2011)

My one Russian Darya is an escape artist as well. Russians are like tiny bulldozers


----------



## jensgotfaith (May 31, 2011)

Wow. That's crazy! I love your enclosure too. The round shape is a nice change from the typical square or rectangular enclosures.


----------



## SnakeyeZ (May 31, 2011)

I would be calling that one`bratt`

Nice enclosure.


----------



## Kristina (May 31, 2011)

Thanks, not a bad idea  That is the one that was incubated for male, figures doesn't it


----------

